# Heat Stress



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Temperatures are in the U.A.E. It will be wiser to know about heat related problems and to understand how we can deal with them. Please try to communicate this to others also, so as to help protect them.

Heat stress is a buildup of body heat generated either internally by muscle use or externally by the environment. Heat exhaustion and heat stroke result when the body is overwhelmed by heat . As the heat increases, body temperature and the heart rate rise painlessly. An increase in body temperature of two degrees Fahrenheit can affect mental functioning. A five degree Fahrenheit increase can result in serious illness or death. During hot weather, heat illness may be an underlying cause of other types of injuries, such as heart attacks, falls and equipment accidents. 

The most serious heat related illness is heat stroke. The symptoms are confusion, irrational behavior, convulsions, coma, and death. While over 20% of heat stroke victims die regardless of health or age, children seem to be more susceptible to heat strain than adults. In some cases, the side effects of heat stroke are heat sensitivity and varying degrees of brain and kidney damage.



Signs and symptoms of heat stroke and heat exhaustion


Preventing heat stress will: 
Protect Health - Heat illness is preventable and treatable before it is life threatening. 
Improve Safety - Any heat stress can impair functioning. 
Increase Productivity - People work slower and less efficiently when they are suffering from heat stress. 
Employers, supervisors and workers all have an essential role to play in preventing heat stress. Each member of the team should use good judgment to prevent heat related illness. A heat stress control program should protect all workers at the operation, from those who can work comfortably in heat to those in poor physical shape.

Key elements for controlling heat stress are: 
Drink one glass of water every 15 to 30 minutes worked, depending on the heat and humidity. This is the best way to replace lost body fluid. 
Read medication labels to know how cause the body to react to the sun and heat. 
Avoid alcohol and drugs as they can increase the effects of heat. 
Build up tolerance for working in the heat. Heat tolerance is normally built up over a one to two week time period. (Employ workers/staff after acclimatisation) 
Take breaks to cool down. A 10 - 15 minute break every two hours is effective. 
Adapt work and pace to the weather. 
Provide heat stress training to workers and supervisors. 
Manage work activities and match them to employees' physical condition. 
Know heat stress first aid techniques. 
Heat stroke first aid: 
Move the victim to a cool place. Remove heavy clothing; light clothing can be left in place. 
Immediately cool the victim by any available means. Such as placing ice packs at areas with abundant blood supply (neck, armpits, and groin). Wet towels or sheets are also effective. The cloths should be kept wet with cool water. 
To prevent hypothermia continue cooling the victim until their temperature drops to 102 degrees Fahrenheit. 
Keep the victim's head and shoulders slightly elevated. 
Seek medical attention immediately. All heat stroke victims need hospitalization. 
Care for seizures if they occur. 
Do not use aspirin or acetaminophen. 
Heat exhaustion first aid: 
Move the victim to a cool place. 
Keep the victim lying down with legs straight and elevated 8-12 inches. 
Cool the victim by applying cold packs or wet towels or cloths. Fan the victim. 
Give the victim cold water if he or she is fully conscious. 
If no improvement is noted within 30 minutes, seek medical attention. 
When possible, schedule heavy tasks and work requiring protective gear for cooler, morning or evening hours. Prolonged, extreme hot temperatures mandate the postponement of nonessential tasks. 

Most protective garments limit sweat evaporation (but not sweat production) and chemical-resistant suits can cause rapid dehydration if sweat is not replaced. One way to slow the buildup of heat when wearing PPE is to use special cooling garments. 
Powered air-purifying respirators and supplied-air respirators generally feel cooler than other types of respirators because breathing resistance is minimized and the airstream has a cooling effect.

Review the Following Points 
Heat stress is serious and should be handled as such. 
As strain from heat increases, body temperature and heart rate can rise rapidly. 
Exposure to heat can be serious to children and adults. 
Have plenty of liquids available and administer first aid as needed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good points Ogri.

I think many people who come to the UAE/ME don't realise just how strong the sun in here. The heat and humidity is debilitating if you are not used to it, so it is best to be very cautious over the summer months.

Keep out of the sun
Stay cool
Drink lots of fluids, not just water. (My tip is to drink Pocari)


Every summer lifeguards pull people out of pools & the sea who haven't realised that they are becoming severely dehydrated as they are in water. The first summer is the worst for most people, but not everyone reacts the same way to the heat.

Take care and I suggest thinking of a ME summer a bit like a nasty winter elsewhere, when you prefer to stay indoors, so A/C will replace central heating. Stock up on the DVDs and take it easy. :cool2:

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Temperatures are in the U.A.E. It will be wiser to know about heat related problems and to understand how we can deal with them. Please try to communicate this to others also, so as to help protect them.
> 
> Heat stress is a buildup of body heat generated either internally by muscle use or externally by the environment. Heat exhaustion and heat stroke result when the body is overwhelmed by heat . As the heat increases, body temperature and the heart rate rise painlessly. An increase in body temperature of two degrees Fahrenheit can affect mental functioning. A five degree Fahrenheit increase can result in serious illness or death. During hot weather, heat illness may be an underlying cause of other types of injuries, such as heart attacks, falls and equipment accidents.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me where I can get Pocari Sweat from for my workers.
I have seen the premix cans in supermarkets but I want the powdered version so they can mix it themselves. My first summer in dubai.
Thank You


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't seen Pocari sold as a powdered form. You can buy Prolyte powder from pretty much all pharmacies.

It is the same as Pocari as in, it replaces the minerals and salts lost by sweating and obviously the fluids too


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You should find the powdered Pocari in most supermarkets or general stores. It is readily available and is cheaper than the premixed bottles or cans.

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Pocari powdered sachets can be purchased at most supermarkets, but its availability is very hit and miss.

We have previously purchased it at Geant and Carrefour, and this week we emptied the shelf at Carrefour in Ajman.

When/if you see it grab it, as it sometimes disappears for weeks on end.

I think 1 sachet makes about 1 1/2 litres.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks to all.
Thats probably why I could not find in the supermarkets.
Will keep looking


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Shows I don't do the shopping much in my house. I have never seen the sachets, mind you, I haven't looked for them either


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pocari sweat (Great name btw) really is the most foul tasting stuff ever invented - but mix it with vodka and the drink is transformed........ A "Sweaty Smirnoff" is born......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vile? I don't think so. It has a mild lemony/grapefruit flavour.

Have I mentioned it really helps with hangovers? 

-


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for this Ogri. A friend recently passed away from heat exhaustion.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Moving over next week. I used to live in Texas so am aware of how hgorrible hot weather can be (though Texas is nowhere near as bad as Dubai, I'm told). I'm slightly worried that Ramadan starts a couple of days after we arrive. Obviously we are going to want to explore but not being able to drink water in public could be tough. Any advice?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Moving over next week. I used to live in Texas so am aware of how hgorrible hot weather can be (though Texas is nowhere near as bad as Dubai, I'm told). I'm slightly worried that Ramadan starts a couple of days after we arrive. Obviously we are going to want to explore but not being able to drink water in public could be tough. Any advice?


You just have to be very subtle. If your car has tinted windows you wouldn't be visible, or you duck down out of sight. There will be a few cafe and coffe shops that will open under special licence (albeit screened from sight with curtains usually) and most hotels will have somewhere open for guests.

If you plan to be out and about during the day, firstly be aware that most companies work shorter hours to you may have problems getting official matter sorted. Secondly the roads are even more dangerous than usual between 3.00pm and Iftar (until 7 basically) as people try to get home having been fasting since sunrise.

-


----------



## sandmuppet (Sep 10, 2009)

Pocari is available in most Spinneys and the Waitrose in Dubai mall. Pretty good drink to supplement what is lost during sweating.

Now is the time of year that the heat is a killer when daily liquid intake is lowered due to Ramadan.

All I can say is drink loads in the morning and stay out of direct sun. Tinting for house and car are essential. Wife bought Window sox for car to keep baby cool in the back seat.

Remain cool...

sm


----------

